# WR singe 6.63 Rodrigo Gomez - Chile (typo)



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

He is the new record holder! I dont have the video, i talk with him, and he will send me. But for now, anybody has it?

Congratz to you!!


ops, i almost forgot: It was pll skip, oll sune


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 10, 2011)

WOAH!! Awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2011)

What.

Congratu....owait
It has to be a typo. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ARAY01
16.63*?


----------



## GIULIANO0419 (Mar 10, 2011)

waaah!!
Congrats!
Can't wait to see the video


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2011)

Holy moly.

EDIT: Ok so typo then?


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 10, 2011)

I like how his average is 17 seconds


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

What. 

His average official average is 17.15

I mean like really. Damn
15.75 18.03 6.63 20.78 17.66


----------



## Nestor (Mar 10, 2011)

Just checked on the WCA and it is official...

faz is gonna be pissed


----------



## JackJ (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm calling shenanigans. If not, wtf.

EDIT: Same comp different guy. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010PERE01


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 10, 2011)

you bet. Holy crap does faz even know about this?


----------



## Forte (Mar 10, 2011)

lolwtf


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

He is so cool, he has the worst LL ever, but his F2L is sub 7, it was sune and PLL skip, in his fastest solve, amazing


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 10, 2011)

think is typo?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 10, 2011)

poor faz 

but it will be funny to to see him to get a PLL skip


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't even...


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> He is so cool, he has the worst LL ever, but his F2L is sub 7, it was sune and PLL skip, in his fastest solve, amazing


 
His LL is 10 seconds and his F2L is sub7?

Yeah, this seems like a mistake and you're trying to cover it >_>


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

he dont know all plls, he focus his practice in f2l, he know advanced multislotting and more


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> His LL is 10 seconds and his F2L is sub7?
> 
> Yeah, this seems like a mistake and you're trying to cover it >_>


 
I'm kidding xD, but that part is real, he know like 7 OLL and 15 PLL, but his F2L is sub 9, somethimes sub 8


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 10, 2011)

> His LL is 10 seconds and his F2L is sub7?
> 
> Yeah, this seems like a mistake and you're trying to cover it >_>



Ya. There is some other guy with the 8 single and a 19 avg. This fails.



> he dont know all plls, he focus his practice in f2l, he know advanced multislotting and more



Yes....like Yish right?


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> I'm kidding xD, but that part is real, he know like 7 OLL and 15 PLL, but his F2L is sub 9, somethimes sub 8


 
So is mine on my better days. Were's my world record solves ;-;


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2011)

Zeat said:


> he dont know all plls, he focus his practice in f2l, he know advanced multislotting and more


 I lol'd.


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

that scramble was god


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

JackJ said:


> EDIT: Same comp different guy. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010PERE01


 
Also see 2x2x2 results for http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010PERE06

Something is ****ed with this comp.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 10, 2011)

How did other people do with that scramble? And what WAS the scramble?


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

OK, its a Typo, there's other guy with a 8.xx instead of a 18.xx, the Chilean NR is mine (9.50)

there's tons of mistakes (round missing in 4x4, 1.30 in 2x2, etc)


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

R U R' hahaha


----------



## trebolde4 (Mar 10, 2011)

it was LL skip, he is knowd for having a very good F2L and very bad LL. plus it was a very easy F2L.


----------



## Bob (Mar 10, 2011)

The results are being verified. Be patient.


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

Well nothing to see hear people you can go home now.


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2011)

Na bro it's legit didn't you hear Zeat?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 10, 2011)

Wait so is this legit or not


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone else think that it's really not cool that other Chileans are trying to help him cheat?


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

ouch jajahahahahaah


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

it was a joke... you dont have to get angry


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Wait so is this legit or not


 
Yeah man. Didn't you see, Zeat and trebolde4 both said so.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 10, 2011)

actually it was a typo and I have proof. the WR is still Faz's.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 10, 2011)

trebolde4 said:


> it was LL skip, he is knowd for having a very good F2L and very bad LL. plus it was a very easy F2L.


 I'm not going to trust the newest member.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, show's over hahaha.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 10, 2011)

so, is this real or not? not getting any conclusions from this thar thread.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

olook it's not there anymore

edit; I hope the rest of the results that got pointed out get reverted.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 10, 2011)

unofficial, new member just trying to mess around.


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

it was a good joke jajahaha


----------



## EricReese (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope you get banned


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Anyone else think that it's really not cool that other Chileans are trying to help him cheat?


 
It was a Joke


----------



## Nestor (Mar 10, 2011)

I wish this would have been real though, just for the lulz: imagine a 17 avg holding the WR. That would probably **** a lot of people


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 10, 2011)

Zeat said:


> it was a good joke jajahaha


 
Not funny at all you should get kicked off this forum.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 10, 2011)

Zeat said:


> it was a good joke jajahaha


 
so ****ing funny.

is anyone else laughing hard as me?


----------



## The Puzzler (Mar 10, 2011)

Was the 2x2 real though? Don't ever joke about a new record or people will get peeved.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 10, 2011)

Kick him please, ban him.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> It was a Joke


 
From here it looks like you tried to claim legitimacy.

No worries about getting it sorted though. Everything about it screams fake.


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

It was a typing error, it said rodrigo gomez WR 6.63 in WCA ranking, but it has been fixed.


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

it was just a 5 min joke, don't take it too srs


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh I get it. The joke was just so subtle and sophisticated that us oafs here can't understand it.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 10, 2011)

Zeat said:


> It was a typing error, it said rodrigo gomez WR 6.63 in WCA ranking, but it has been fixed.


 
"Typing error" and "joke" are two different things. Don't do this again.


----------



## Bob (Mar 10, 2011)

Bob said:


> The results are being verified. Be patient.


 
The results should be correct now. Geez. You guys are like a bunch of scavengers.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

Bob said:


> The results should be correct now. Geez. You guys are like a bunch of scavengers.


 
Apologies for bringing this to your attention.


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

Bob said:


> The results should be correct now. Geez. You guys are like a bunch of scavengers.


 
I can't see the final round of 4x4


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> "Typing error" and "joke" are two different things. Don't do this again.


 

it was a typing error, and i thought to do a joke. BORED


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> it was just a 5 min joke, don't take it too srs


 
>Claim someone did something groundbreaking and try to put out evidence to prove it
>Expect everyone involved not to take it seriously 

hahahaohwow.png


----------



## The Puzzler (Mar 10, 2011)

Bob your website in sig doesn't work. Besides that haha (sarcasm) but getting people all freaked out isn't worth it though.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 10, 2011)

> it was a typing error, and i thought to do a joke. BORED



Nobody laughed.


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

IN CHILE EVERYBODY LAUGHED JHAHAHA


----------



## Kynit (Mar 10, 2011)

Go to bed.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 10, 2011)

> IN CHILE EVERYBODY LAUGHED JHAHAHA



You're dumb.


----------



## yoruichi (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in Chile and I didn't laugh. Therefore, you lose.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 10, 2011)

yoruichi said:


> I'm in Chile and I didn't laugh. Therefore, you lose.


 
Two drums and a cymbal just fell off a cliff.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't believe Yu didn't laugh.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 10, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

yoruichi said:


> I'm in Chile and I didn't laugh. Therefore, you lose.


 
srs? you are in Chile?


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

everybody here is bored...:/


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

Zeat said:


> everybody here is bored...:/


 
In regards to your post


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

Santi: acepta que la cagaste y te dejaran de molestar, o se un macho y baneate solo


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 10, 2011)

> srs? you are in Chile?



I'm actually there too.


----------



## yoruichi (Mar 10, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> srs? you are in Chile?


no estoy en Chile


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

yoruichi said:


> no estoy en Chile


 
so Zeat doesn't lose?


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

MK: jajajajaj mk ql, me persigueeen jajajaja


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 10, 2011)

How....uneventful.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## IamWEB (Mar 10, 2011)

Posts from 27 minutes ago are on page 1, and here we are on page 8 .

Don't you all know that WR has been sub-6 since the summer of 2009? Limeback, duh.


----------



## Diniz (Mar 10, 2011)

How to destroy reputation in 5 min by Chilean Cubers.


----------



## yoruichi (Mar 10, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> so Zeat doesn't lose?


Zeat doesn't not lose


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 10, 2011)

My wife is Chilean. 
She randomly started cracking up and couldn't stop laughing. When I asked her why, she said she didn't know. 

Now, I know why. 
Thank you and good night.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought it was pretty clear this was a joke. After all... it's *Wednesday*.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 10, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> I can't believe Yu didn't laugh.


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, so I'll kill myself

I Hate this forum


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

me too, im gonna kill myself
**** u all cubers


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> ok, so I'll kill myself
> 
> I Hate this forum


 




Unless of course, if you're serious. Don't kill yourself for real bro D:


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

don't joke with me, after all thar crap you have no rights


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

What crap? Why you mad bro?


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 10, 2011)

Edward said:


> Unless of course, if you're serious. Don't kill yourself for real bro D:


 
lol that was great.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

It's now simply a matter of time.


----------



## The Puzzler (Mar 10, 2011)

Well that became very violent very quick. We should probably lay off them.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 10, 2011)

For the record, I laughed....


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 10, 2011)

Stop with the jokes, they aren't working and this wasn't a good idea. Seriously, you guys are making Chili look very bad :/.


----------



## Baian Liu (Mar 10, 2011)

WR AVERAGE 6.63 BY SEBASTIAN PINO (CHILE)


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

The Puzzler said:


> Well that became very violent very quick. We should probably lay off them.


 
I wanna know why he's buttmangled because no one found their joke funny .-.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 10, 2011)

The stupidity of this is >9000. Seriously guys..


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

hey, wait. The AVG clock WR is true.


----------

